# Project 'Z.



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Here are some photos of my new toy for ten of the best.


































































Keith


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

are you going to put some numbers to those pictures Keith?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*numbers to those pictures*

No not yet Fred 
here are a few things about Project 'Z.

2600cc pulling all the way to 9500 revs.
full HKS step 2 cylinder head with 1000cc injectors. 
HKS GT2835 turbos running at 2 bar boost.
it has a HKS 6 speed dogbox.


I will let you make your own mind up :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Wow, that looks like its going fast just when its parked up!!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks very fast! I think you UK boys are going to make yourself even more know at TOTB this year!! Thumbs up to you


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*!!!WOW!!!!*

At last, the car is revealed, looks a weapon Keith!!
Whats she good for?? About 400 at the fly?!?!?;-)
Good luck for TOTB,
jas


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nice one Keith*

Have loads of fun with it mate :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*keith*

   you old sly dog you 
It looks like TOTB will have to also have some more catagorys
best imported drag car your looks well smart
concorse fuel pump contest 
whos bringing in project Y 
regards
Gary


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Projects X, Y and Z*

Keith,

It's a great looking car, especially in red. Can't wait to see it in action.

Gary,

Yes - it looks like we have all lost the fuel pump competition. You're going to have to stick 5 in the boot to win 'most fuel pumps' now........... 

There are some awesome GTRs going for Ten Of The Best this year, so should be great fun. As for the names, subject to Glens agreement, I had suggested:

Project X - Guy/Henry's R32
Project Y - Glen's R32
Project Z - Keith's R32

Your car already has a name (The Beast), so you only have to think of one for Dirks, trouble is that 'Project DD' makes something else entirely spring to mind.......!

Guy


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on finding yourself a drag car, Keith. Very nice! Best of luck with TOTB!

Cya O!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Gary i told you i was looking for a good R32 

hope it goes as good as it looks:smokin: 


Keith


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Red or Dead*

Cool, said it to you previously and I will say it again, the car looks really good, especially the front which is all I will be seeing in my mirror 

Welcome to the 28/35 club Keith:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*yeah*

Keith I am sure it will go as good as it looks,
and I forgot to welcome you to the 28\35 club, and I am really glad you found what you wanted, Dont GTR32s look super cool in other colours
regards
Gary


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What a beast !!!  

Another one that's gone for a 32.

Great car Keith...well done that man. You must be well chuffed !  

Ten of the best 2 is gonna be quite some spectacle isn't it ! Am definately gonna have to come along and watch

Daz


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*HKS 2835 TURBOS*

I got this info from a guy in Japan,that was looking for a R32
for me.
I thought that the 2835 turbos would not be big enough.:smokin: 


When I was Bee-R who uses a GT2835 to run 8.4 in the 1/4. He gave me a lecture about how good are these turbos. He even showed me a dyno test of his car with GT3037 turbo and these turbo. He explained that with the 2835 better horsepower curve between 7000-9500. 


Keith:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

So what are you using as your every day car now Keith - can't imagine that this is your daily driver ?

Be very interested to see some figures coming out for that car in the not too distant future...looks an absolute animal !!

Daz


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Daz

I will not have the car until about the 27th next month 

it will then get a full strip and rebuild by R.B Motorsport
before it gets driven hard .

I have a video clip of the car being driven around the streets outside docks in Japan.
at 1 bar boost,all I can say it likes to rev :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Show us the vid Keith !*

Can someone host it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I'll host it.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Have to say that I love the colour Keith.  How did you get the stickers on the back done over there? 

Peter.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*stickers on the back*



PeterE said:


> *Have to say that I love the colour Keith.  How did you get the stickers on the back done over there?
> 
> Peter. *




All i am going to say Peter is Charlie is very good with a computer :smokin: 


Keith


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Keith*

Bit late, but congrats with that beast !! Have lots of fun with it ! 

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Have lots of fun with it !*

I plan to Andre 

as soon as it gets here Rod is going to give the
engine a refresh just to make sure it dont let go.


Keith


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Keith,*

Mega, that' all i can say, let us know when it's down @ rods, i'll nip down for a shuftee, only 2 mins away.

mark r..


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*WOW!*

Car looks fantastic Kieth, I can't wait to see it run at TOTB.

See you then!

Stu

ps, I'm now in a GTR


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

That car looks fantastic. Surprised about the size of the exhaust outlet?

BTW, what will the next project be called? You've run out of letters


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> it will then get a full strip and rebuild by R.B Motorsport
> before it gets driven hard .
> Keith [/B]



See you soon then Keith, I was going to offer to "drive it hard" for you, but I prefer cars that have a few gauges so i can keep an eye on things!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Project 'Z.*



> I prefer cars that have a few gauges so i can keep an eye on things


That's why, in Richard Noble's Thrust SSC, they mounted all of the guages so that the "normal" position was needle vertical. That way, when one was not normal, it was easy to spot.

Maybe Project Z should do the same for all guages that are supposed to sit on a "normal" reading ... :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Project 'Z' new video*

This video of project 'Z. is only running at 1 bar boost
when drag racing it runs at 2 bar:smokin:

click me 

Keith


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Miguel told me about the car, very mental.
What kind of gearbox is in the car, I am told it is a drag racing gearbox of some sort?


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

I can`t wait for the end of April.....my car is on the same boat as yours Keith!!!! 

LOL I can see your car Lining up for shipping from the pics Miguel sent me of my car.

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

The gearbox in the car is a Trust 6 speed dog box.
I am selling this gearbox because i am going to fit a new
OS Giken 6 Speed Sequential Box,fitting this Sequential Box will make this car much better over the 1/4 mile. 

I think the Trust dog box is now sold, if the sale falls through
i will post it up that it is up for sale on this site.

Keith


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

You must be spending some serious dough on that motor.
Miguel didnt buy the car for you did he? He is just acting as an agent to get the car to the UK, am I right?
He sent me the video but I could never get it to work on the machine at work, however I got the sound which gave me a pretty good idea how fast it is!


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

I think Miguel did choose this vehicle.

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SkylineNewbie said:


> *I think Miguel did choose this vehicle.
> 
> Steve *



SkylineNewbie

Miguel did not find project Z for me.
I found the car myself and I used another agent in Japan
that could talk to the guy in Japanese that was selling the car.
Miguel has helped out with project Z and I could not have got this car without his help.


Keith


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

How did you find the car yourself????

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SkylineNewbie said:


> *How did you find the car yourself????
> 
> Steve *


SkylineNewbie

I found project Z by sending emails to everyone that I could find
that had to do with drag racing in Japan,I must have spent over
2 months plus finding the car.

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*where is your car docking*

SkylineNewbie

Is it at Southampton on the 24.04.2003 
or Newcastle on the 25.04.2003.

12 days to go.

Keith


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Its on the Yokohama to Southampton route mate, how does that tracking work on the www.hual.com page????? I can nevver get it to work  

I was told arrival will be around 27th April so it looks like it`ll be sooner. :smokin: 

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*boat*

Vessel: Hual Transporter | Voyage no. 30 


Port ETA 
Kanda 08.03.2003 
Yokohama 20.03.2003 
Kawasaki 21.03.2003 
Hitachinaka 22.03.2003 
Kobe 24.03.2003 
Kanda 26.03.2003 
Suez Canal 12.04.2003 
Larnaca 14.04.2003 
Livorno 17.04.2003 
Barcelona 19.04.2003 
Southampton 24.04.2003 
Newcastle 25.04.2003 
Amsterdam 27.04.2003 

keith


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*wow*

it certainly looks like it will kick some ****!!!!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice car, love the colour. Awsome video, looks like it hammers!!!!

Have fun with the beast!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Piggaz said:


> *Nice car, love the colour. Awsome video, looks like it hammers!!!!
> 
> Have fun with the beast! *


Piggaz

Project 'Z. hits land at Newcastle this Friday
going to pick it up then down to R.B.Motorsport on Tuesday 

Then we will see how it goes:smokin: 


Keith


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Isn`t it having the SVA tests????? Mine arrives same time but it won`t be ready for about another 3weeks  

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*NO SVA*



SkylineNewbie said:


> *Isn`t it having the SVA tests????? Mine arrives same time but it won`t be ready for about another 3weeks
> 
> Steve *


SkylineNewbie

R32s this age dont need a SVA, all the car needs is to fit
a foglamp,then get a MOT take all paperwork to registration
office and get you tax disc, then go and get number plates made 
fit them to car.that is all there is to do so why 3 weeks


Keith


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

what year is yours?? mines a late 1993 model.

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*S.V.A.*

Cars 10yr plus dont need a sva

Keith


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

If its a late '93 it will need an SVA, it has to be 10 years old or over and a late '93 is only 9.? something years old.

Anthony.


----------



## B19-TRB (Apr 29, 2003)

hat loks awesome!


----------

